# [SOLVED] Brak dzwieku

## Xywa

Witam,

Pos ostatnim update systemu i kernela mam brak dźwięku (używam KDE). W przeszłośći przy podobnych zmianach nie miałem tego typu problemów, nawet po przejściu z kernela 2.x na 3.x.

Co powinienem teraz zrobić/sprawdzić?

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2)

00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)

00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a98 (rev b1)

00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)

00:0b.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 AHCI Controller (rev b1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)

06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

Last edited by Xywa on Fri Feb 03, 2012 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawdz czy alsamixer widzi urzadzenia, odpal mplayer z wyjsciem na konkretne karty i sprawdz, czy jest dzwiek.

----------

## Jacekalex

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=164151#p164151

----------

## Xywa

Dzieki za podpowiedzi.

Są podobne wątki na anglojęzycznym forum:

No audio since 3.2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908446-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

czy

kernel gentoo-3.2.0 + .asoundrc = trouble

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908360-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

...ale ja przeemergowałem alsa-tools i sprawdziłem usawienia alsamixer (wszytko było na zero) poprzesuwałem suwaki i zaskoczyło. Nie wiem co spowodowało ten błąd (ale było to ewidentnie w czasie przejścia na 3.2), ważne że działa.

----------

## SlashBeast

Czasem przy zmianie kernela dostaje warningi od alsasound uslugi, ze nie ma starej karty ale jest jakas nowa, mixer sie wtedy resetuje.

----------

## Garrappachc

Mi się też ostatnio takie cuś stało z dźwiękiem pod KDE (po apdejcie kernela do 3.2.2), ale myślałem że to z jackiem ma coś wspólnego.

I fakt, czasami po zmianie jąderka albo apdejcie alsy KDE się rzuca, że już nie ma jakichś starych urządzeń dźwiękowych.

----------

